# Report 2019 SW MI Morel Finds Here



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Happy new year fellow hunters. Who's ready to do some hunting?
I thought I would create a fresh 2019 thread for us again.

If you can be so kind as to post your outings, findings, or other fungi related information here for Southern Michigan, that would be helpful for all of us.

I hope my fellow "Michiganders" are doing well. 
And best of luck this season!

P.S. - Please take the new poll survey too!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Getting hyped up! I see that they're finding Morels in Southern Indiana now!!


----------



## Hank 3.5 (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.thegreatmorel.com/morel-sightings/


----------



## jackpine savage (Mar 31, 2019)

Be there in Mich .soon .coming up thru Illinois. Will let you know what we find.


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

T tom said:


> Just curious as to where you heard that, the Indiana site has went to hell in a handbasket. Seems they want to make it a private little club. I was ridiculed and talked to like a little kid for simply inviting others on the site to join me and my family and friends to a hunt at brown county state park with out asking for permission from the new sheriff


That’s why I stay away from the private club, it has been that way for a couple years. A guy from the Kentucky board found some and he could see Indiana, so I believe they should be finding in good numbers next week around Evansville area.


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

@T tom I’m actually enjoying the Indiana board, lots of mushroom talk and good energy. No stories about how many beers someone can drink, what kind of rolling papers one prefers, or how many cops you can out run. It’s a welcome change to mushroom and outdoor talks.


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

Not my find


----------



## jackpine savage (Mar 31, 2019)

Cool.can't wait until they start Pippin up in clare.


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

I hear ya.
Im in Alcona county, its gonna be a bit.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Jmay said:


> Not my find
> View attachment 13878


WHAT??!!! Is that typical? Seems pretty early....


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Kbart said:


> WHAT??!!! Is that typical? Seems pretty early....


Read my mind Kbart!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Read my mind Kbart!


It's re-hydrated. I smell a hoax. Soil temp in Allegan is 45 degrees...


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

Kbart said:


> It's re-hydrated. I smell a hoax. Soil temp in Allegan is 45 degrees...


Nah its legit, this gent finds them in this spot every year about this time, just a few rocks/boulders and such can create little micro climates and such.


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

Hang on to your britches, more reports will be showing up soon from the same general area. On another site I visit a gent found these 2018 April 12th in the s.w mi.
Its his early spot every year.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Jmay said:


> Nah its legit, this gent finds them in this spot every year about this time, just a few rocks/boulders and such can create little micro climates and such.


Wow! Ive never had an early-early spot or even a regular ol early spot! Micro-Climates are the RealDeal!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Nice! I guess I need to get out in the woods!


----------



## Lost_Literati (May 2, 2018)

jackpine savage said:


> Cool.can't wait until they start Pippin up in clare.


I grew up in Harrison, you got about three weeks still. Don't you still have snow?


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

Not mine. From another forum I spend alot of time on. He's the man on finding morels.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Jmay said:


> Not mine. From another forum I spend alot of time on. He's the man on finding morels.
> View attachment 13922


Shit, most times I can't find a 3" version. Ha


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

Inthewild said:


> Shit, most times I can't find a 3" version. Ha


I hear ya, me either. Its what he calls his lucky stump. Just a gauge for him to see how the season is coming along. I have pics of his lucky stump finds going back to 2016 with newspaper and morel in the pic. Earliest date was march 19th.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Jmay said:


> I hear ya, me either. Its what he calls his lucky stump. Just a gauge for him to see how the season is coming along. I have pics of his lucky stump finds going back to 2016 with newspaper and morel in the pic. Earliest date was late march.


Echo...I hear ya, Funny I thought I twas the only person who double replied.


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

Inthewild said:


> Echo...I hear ya, Funny I thought I twas the only person who double replied.


Lol fixed it


----------



## Xander (Mar 28, 2019)

Jmay said:


> Not mine. From another forum I spend alot of time on. He's the man on finding morels.
> View attachment 13922


Is this a not a black??


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

Xander said:


> Is this a not a black??


Yes.


----------



## Xander (Mar 28, 2019)

Jmay said:


> Yes.


Oh man that’s exciting. I’ve got some early south facing slopes maybe somethings come up!


----------



## Xander (Mar 28, 2019)

Xander said:


> Oh man that’s exciting. I’ve got some early south facing slopes maybe somethings come up!


South Oakland county


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

Cool ! Hope so, good luck.


----------



## Xander (Mar 28, 2019)

Jmay said:


> Cool ! Hope so, good luck.


Nothing yet!


----------



## Jmay (Jul 3, 2018)

Xander said:


> Nothing yet!


Just barely starting it seems. Same gent went to his lucky stump yesturday and found nothing either. Another guy same area pretty much S.W Mi. found these sunday I think it was. Just babies but its getting closer for you down staters.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Morning Michigan ..Wade here !
How's your Japanese spam this morning?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

wade said:


> Good Morning Michigan ..Wade here !
> How's your Japanese spam this morning?


Wrapped in Nori and dipped in soy sauce!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

any new action in the SW Michigan area?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

anyone seeing any ramps/leaks in Michigan yet?


----------



## Xander (Mar 28, 2019)

Kbart said:


> anyone seeing any ramps/leaks in Michigan yet?


Just found these ramps Oakland County time has almost come!


----------



## Xander (Mar 28, 2019)

Xander said:


> Just found these ramps Oakland County time has almost come!


Picture didn’t upload !


----------



## Xander (Mar 28, 2019)

Maybe this worked?


----------



## little-shroomer (Apr 1, 2019)

i found half dozen small blacks this past weekend in barry county.. should be real good next weekend..


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

little-shroomer said:


> i found half dozen small blacks this past weekend in barry county.. should be real good next weekend..


what kind of trees are you finding them under?


----------



## little-shroomer (Apr 1, 2019)

Kbart said:


> what kind of trees are you finding them under?


mostly poplar groves with black cherry mixed in - found on the southern slopes..


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

little-shroomer said:


> mostly poplar groves with black cherry mixed in - found on the southern slopes..


photos!!! you're killin' me Smalls, lol


----------



## little-shroomer (Apr 1, 2019)

Kbart said:


> photos!!! you're killin' me Smalls, lol


Sorry forgot phone in truck. They were 1/2" to 1 " tall. I didn't pick any but will check again Thursday and this weekend.. i have a buddy in montcalm county said he found similar size ones.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

ramps are up in Kent County


----------



## little-shroomer (Apr 1, 2019)

Kbart said:


> ramps are up in Kent County
> View attachment 16382


It's that time. I picked some of them also.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Kent County today 4/24. It's almost time!!!


----------



## Scott M (Apr 11, 2018)

noskydaddy said:


> Happy new year fellow hunters. Who's ready to do some hunting?
> I thought I would create a fresh 2019 thread for us again.
> 
> If you can be so kind as to post your outings, findings, or other fungi related information here for Southern Michigan, that would be helpful for all of us.
> ...


----------



## little-shroomer (Apr 1, 2019)

Ionia county. Found 7.. 2-3"







kinda early looking in the woods. Better every day.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

is this an Oyster?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks like one. Also looks a little old.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Well, we've got a few days coming up with daytime highs in the mid to upper 60's and nights in the 40's. Any predictions on how that weather pattern will move things forward?


----------



## MadeMeSignInToSeePictures (Apr 29, 2019)

Went to a couple parks today in the Allendale / Norton Shores area today. No such luck. I haven't been able to find anywhere good for ramps or morels around here. Sad days.


----------



## Chris Eberhard (May 10, 2018)

Found a few in Lansing area today in places I found em last year. Seems still a little early. I left them to grow.


----------



## MadeMeSignInToSeePictures (Apr 29, 2019)

little-shroomer said:


> It's that time. I picked some of them also.


Where are some good parks for these? I cannot seem to pick the right ones.


----------



## little-shroomer (Apr 1, 2019)

MadeMeSignInToSeePictures said:


> Where are some good parks for these? I cannot seem to pick the right ones.


Barry State game area, Yankee springs game area, Allegan state game area, middleville state game area, Ionia State game area. Oh yeah there grow where ya find them. Good luck.


----------



## R J (Apr 23, 2019)

...just found two more dozen in Wayne county while prospecting a new spot, yellows and grays. All this rain has been great!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

found a single 1.5" yellow in Kent County today near a dead elm. SO CLOSE!!!!!!


----------

